# Unironically ape into dogecoin



## Weed (Aug 25, 2022)

Ez 5x within 3 months


----------



## GoldenOrderCels (Aug 25, 2022)

Maybe within 2-3 years, also not a good time to buy rn


----------



## Weed (Aug 25, 2022)

GoldenOrderCels said:


> Maybe within 2-3 years, also not a good time to buy rn


Within 3 months, watch it G


----------



## GoldenOrderCels (Aug 25, 2022)

Weed said:


> Within 3 months, watch it G


Good luck, won’t gonna happen


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 25, 2022)

Weed said:


> Ez 5x within 3 months
> View attachment 1838388


"Ez 5x within 3 months" according to who?


----------



## Weed (Aug 26, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> "Ez 5x within 3 months" according to who?


Me.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 26, 2022)

Sounds like horseshit.


----------



## Weed (Aug 26, 2022)

Keep coping and puttng on JFL emojis, it'll be more than 30 cents soon


----------



## AverageTevvezFan (Aug 26, 2022)

Weed said:


> Keep coping and puttng on JFL emojis, it'll be more than 30 cents soon


I screencapped this, will be making a post in 3 months.


----------



## Weed (Aug 27, 2022)

AverageTevvezFan said:


> I screencapped this, will be making a post in 3 months.


Good.


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 27, 2022)

Weed said:


> Ez 5x within 3 months
> View attachment 1838388


no chance.

$1 doge is possible by 2025 easily.
$0.005 shib is possible by 2030 easily


----------



## Weed (Aug 27, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> no chance.
> 
> $1 doge is possible by 2025 easily.
> $0.005 shib is possible by 2030 easily


Coperino.
Just watch it ma nigga no cap. 30cents or over within 3 months.


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 27, 2022)

im holding, but not buying any more crytos, not till market cap falls below 600bn


Weed said:


> Coperino.
> Just watch it ma nigga no cap. 30cents or over within 3 months.


----------



## Weed (Aug 27, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> im holding, but not buying any more crytos, not till market cap falls below 600bn


Are you all in doge?


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 27, 2022)

Weed said:


> Are you all in doge?


no, only a little bit in doge, I only put like 10k into crypto, rode it up to 80k, now its sitting around 15k, of that 15k less than 2k is doge bhai


----------



## Weed (Aug 27, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> no, only a little bit in doge, I only put like 10k into crypto, rode it up to 80k, now its sitting around 15k, of that 15k less than 2k is doge bhai


kek, similar situation here except my ATH was $180k


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 27, 2022)

Weed said:


> kek, similar situation here except my ATH was $180k


oh shit man that's gotta hurt.
do u at least have a decent salary?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 27, 2022)

I believe you

But won’t buy it cuz idc


----------



## Weed (Aug 27, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> oh shit man that's gotta hurt.
> do u at least have a decent salary?


I'm a broke ass nigga


----------



## Weed (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Keengo (Aug 27, 2022)

I tried Dogecoin years ago ... Went it hard, held a while, and eventually just sold out ... Nothing really moved over 3+ months.

Of course years later I look back and see how much it blows up when I'm all out ... But like most "niche" crypto it probably won't go high. The Shiba Inu pushers believe it will skyrocket to like 1-5 cents fairly soon, and they will make like 10,000x returns or such ... But good luck with that.

Aside from Bitcoin and some few others, most crypto never goes up much for most who hold it, or only does when I'm not holding it 

It all feels like gambling, as even most stocks tend to be more reliable and at least pay dividends whereas crypto seems more haphazard.


----------



## Weed (Aug 30, 2022)

Keengo said:


> I tried Dogecoin years ago ... Went it hard, held a while, and eventually just sold out ... Nothing really moved over 3+ months.
> 
> Of course years later I look back and see how much it blows up when I'm all out ... But like most "niche" crypto it probably won't go high. The Shiba Inu pushers believe it will skyrocket to like 1-5 cents fairly soon, and they will make like 10,000x returns or such ... But good luck with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## height (Aug 30, 2022)

this shitcoing will go below 1 cent again where it belongs


----------



## Weed (Aug 30, 2022)

height said:


> this shitcoing will go below 1 cent again where it belongs


Massive cope


----------



## GoldenOrderCels (Sep 19, 2022)

Good call clown


----------



## Weed (Sep 25, 2022)

GoldenOrderCels said:


> Good call clown


Indeed is


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Oct 2, 2022)

Weed said:


> Indeed is


A incel contacted me pretending to be my guitar teacher.


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 2, 2022)

Defo hits $1 by 2030


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Oct 2, 2022)

Imagine not aping into Luna Classic. Literally the Shiba INU of our generation. Imagine missing the life changing train twice. Put in a $100 now and forget about it for a few months.
Will refer back to this post when it hits 1 cent to laugh at subhumans missing their chance once again.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 2, 2022)

why


----------



## Britmaxxer (Oct 4, 2022)

no one is going to buy shitcoins when they cant afford heating for their homes.


----------



## Weed (Oct 5, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Imagine not aping into Luna Classic. Literally the Shiba INU of our generation. Imagine missing the life changing train twice. Put in a $100 now and forget about it for a few months.
> Will refer back to this post when it hits 1 cent to laugh at subhumans missing their chance once again.


 CEO will go to South Korean prison soon


----------



## Weed (Oct 5, 2022)

Britmaxxer said:


> no one is going to buy shitcoins when they cant afford heating for their homes.


It's not a shitcoin. Also there are bunch of capital in stablecoins too.


----------



## Weed (Oct 29, 2022)

GoldenOrderCels said:


> Good luck, won’t gonna happen


Mirin, nigga?


8PSLcel said:


> Sounds like horseshit.


Mirin, nigga?


AverageTevvezFan said:


> I screencapped this, will be making a post in 3 months.


Mirin, nigga?


Chinacurry said:


> no chance.
> 
> $1 doge is possible by 2025 easily.
> $0.005 shib is possible by 2030 easily


Mirin, nigga?


AlexBrown84 said:


> I believe you
> 
> But won’t buy it cuz idc


Mirin, nigga?


Keengo said:


> I tried Dogecoin years ago ... Went it hard, held a while, and eventually just sold out ... Nothing really moved over 3+ months.
> 
> Of course years later I look back and see how much it blows up when I'm all out ... But like most "niche" crypto it probably won't go high. The Shiba Inu pushers believe it will skyrocket to like 1-5 cents fairly soon, and they will make like 10,000x returns or such ... But good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Mirin, nigga?


Deleted member 21620 said:


> why


Mirin, nigga?


Britmaxxer said:


> no one is going to buy shitcoins when they cant afford heating for their homes.


Mirin, nigga?


GoldenOrderCels said:


> Good call clown


Mirin, nigga?


Be_ConfidentBro said:


> A incel contacted me pretending to be my guitar teacher.


Mirin, nigga?


----------



## Weed (Oct 29, 2022)

People who put "lol" reactions, @5ft1 @Nameless_Sunflower @8PSLcel @bkr2906 

Mirin?


----------



## Weed (Oct 29, 2022)

@AlexBrown84 @Hueless @AverageTevvezFan
Mirin?


----------



## AverageTevvezFan (Oct 29, 2022)

Weed said:


> @AlexBrown84 @Hueless @AverageTevvezFan
> Mirin?


Respect bro. It didn't 5x but still, doubling is pretty huge. How did you know?


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 29, 2022)

Weed said:


> People who put "lol" reactions, @5ft1 @Nameless_Sunflower @8PSLcel @bkr2906
> 
> Mirin?


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 29, 2022)

AverageTevvezFan said:


> Respect bro. It didn't triple but still, doubling is pretty huge. How did you know?


he gambled. simple as that, i can go on gamble on any shitcoin too


----------



## Weed (Oct 29, 2022)

AverageTevvezFan said:


> Respect bro. It didn't 5x but still, doubling is pretty huge. How did you know?


Wait for 1 more big announcement this year and you'll see 5x old boy.. 3 months didn't pass yet  
Also, research.. I kind of knew it'd moon this year but honestly it mooned now for wrong reasons lul, I guess we'll see higher price than now after the next announcement which should happen this year.. and it'll be 5x (30c) which is a bit less than 3x now


----------



## Weed (Oct 29, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> he gambled. simple as that, i can go on gamble on any shitcoin too


bunch of cope

muh dogecoin shitcoin, it has been there since 2013, do people unironically think this meme will just disappear lulz
In fact it's a not a bad coin if you do enough research
Remember what crypto was made for in the first place


----------



## GoldenOrderCels (Oct 29, 2022)

Not even close to a 3x


----------



## Keengo (Oct 29, 2022)

Weed said:


> Mirin, nigga?
> 
> Mirin, nigga?
> 
> ...


----------



## Weed (Oct 29, 2022)

Keengo said:


>


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 29, 2022)

Weed said:


> Mirin, nigga?
> 
> Mirin, nigga?
> 
> ...


The day of claiming your victory has come.
Well called


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 29, 2022)

Weed said:


> People who put "lol" reactions, @5ft1 @Nameless_Sunflower @8PSLcel @bkr2906
> 
> Mirin?


Mirin hard mate.


----------



## Hueless (Oct 31, 2022)

Good call, dogecoin will keep increasing in value


----------



## Weed (Nov 5, 2022)

Still valid, buy at 10-13cents ez


----------



## Weed (Nov 5, 2022)

30 cents before 2023


----------



## Weed (Nov 5, 2022)

5x is coming from original post date


----------



## Weed (Nov 5, 2022)

Nigger


----------

